# TrotLines



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

When I was down in NC, we used to use these trotlines to fish. We also usedto use what I think were called YoBobs. basically you tie a 4-10 chunk of line to a liter bottle, attach a sinker, hook and bait and drop it in the lake, then you go about 100 yards off to the shallow stuff and fish for the gills hoping something takes your yobob. I know tipups are legal for ice, this is kind of the same thing for open water, is it legal in Michigan?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Trotlines are illegal with the exception of commercial fishermen who have a permit for them for catfish.

Yobob, if I understand correctly would be legal provided you can watch it like one is required with tip ups and it counts as one of your lines and 4 hooks that you are allowed.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the info and the quick reply!


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Never thought about it being illegal, but me and a friend used to do the pop bottle rig when we fished in Irish Hills. We'd each take a chub and hook it to a leader attached to a 2 liter bottle and then cast with our rods. Worked pretty darn good!
Of course we were in a boat so we could chase it down! And most of the time that's what we had to do, "chase it"!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

See, when I was in NC, that was the fun part of that rig. You drop it out on your way to the shallows, and fish with the kids for the gills that keep the kids happy and having fun. Then when the bottle makes a run, dad has something to look forward to as well. I love fishing for the little ones, but I also love the sitting around asociated with watching the bottle while they fish.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I have even seen guys get so hi-tech that they rig a tipup on an inner tube and let it float.

Saves chasing.....


----------



## tednruthy (Sep 28, 2005)

My Grandfather lived on Long Lake up NE of Fremont. He had a big cane pole th used instead of a jug. Just bait up the line and throw the whole pole overboard. He stayed close enough to it to see it and when it took off he went and retrieved it and fought whatever was on the end. He had a huge willow tree in the yard with some very large northern heads nailed to it...


----------

